# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Axelrodia riesei - ruby tetra

## hwchoy

This tiny little fish is reported to be strongly red coloured in the wild, but losing its intensity when kept in captivity. Recently the Great Hall of the Azmi had a shipment of _Axelrodia riesei_ with such intense redness, a school of these in a small planted tank is truly awesome. The pictures show a intensely red specimen, with another of more common intensity.

----------


## ranmasatome

They tend to hide though after a while..but still.. i like them.. just because they look so cool..haha..

----------


## andrewtyr

haha, I thought the word was cute. Think only Biotope carries them now

----------


## valice

You should see the stock at Biotope... Gosh... It is red! Two tanks of them somemore...

But Azmi's shop also have stock when was there like two weeks ago...

----------


## hwchoy

Azmi's stock still there just last week. So, if Biotope also have super red shipment, then the trait must have been in the population that got shipped in.

----------


## hwchoy

> They tend to hide thought after a while..but still.. i like them.. just cos they look so cool..haha..



mine swims right to the front jostling with the _P. simulans_. In fact I had to take one flash and light the front because they keep swimming right up to the front glass.

----------


## ranmasatome

The problem with mine was that they were in a 3footer.. with 60-65% plant mass...so AFTER A WHILE.. they started to hide..
i do agree that at the start for about a month or so.. they swam outside.. but after they got familiar with the area.. they only came out to eat..or stayed near the border of dense areas.

----------


## hwchoy

eh mine was hiding for the first week, then suddenly they all come out, with the super red colours. even the Malay Combtail couldn't bother them.

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Yup, I got 10 pcs from Azmi, now left 9 pcs...They are like forever hungry and will follow my fingers' direction....and they much more redder than my brigittae too!  :Laughing:  

Oh yah, I think the males are those which are generally slimmer/thinner.  :Huh?:

----------


## benny

Oooh!! Lovely specimens!! And great picture to boot too! Love the out of focus background!

Tried keeping these for a while, but their color faded to orangy/brown. Perhaps its the water quality. These are a nightmare to photograph in a community tank.

Cheers,

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Oh dear...that's freaking fast :Shocked:  ...Anyway, attached is one of my specimen from Azmi, most of them have strong blue tinge on their finnages' tip.

----------


## Puffer

Hi, 

How and where can i get more infomation about this fish? Thanks. I'm keen to get a school but wonder if they can get along with my tetras and whether my water parameters permit.

----------


## Betta Almighty

I used to have 7, now 6. Been in my tank for almost a year already. Very hardy fellows. 1 of them died because it got too greedy and took 1 little grain of dennerle sand into its mouth...couldn't save it  :Sad:

----------


## hwchoy

one batch just came in at Eco Culture.

----------


## Splendid Warrior

> one batch just came in at Eco Culture.


Azmi has just ran out of stock. Anyone know where I can get some?

----------


## Quixotic

Saw them at Biotope few days ago.

----------


## andrewtyr

I bought 5 pcs from him just 24hrs ago, so fast gone already?
He says he can catch 10 in a single net even in a planted tank, and sure he did. Great fish catching skills!

----------


## Justikanz

Guys... Please discuss on fish availability in AquaTalk instead. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Ssur

HI Folks,

Recently i purchased 5 of these wonderful small tetras, but i am wondering for their size, what type of life food would they take.

Frozen blood worms which i use to feed in my planted 2ft seems too big, though i have not tried.

Any suggestions to the type of food you guys are using?

----------


## Quixotic

Size should be around 2 to 3 cm SL (standard length). If your brozen bloodworm is too large, you may try cutting them up with a pair of scissors.

They don't really need live food although live food is preferred (as with any fish). They will take dry food, pellets, flakes etc.

----------

